# Monster Phoenix Bows



## rogbo

MOnster bows is out of business. That said, the phoenix is a great bow. I have had one since 07. Not a lot to go wrong with them, smoothest thing you'll ever draw. Guys that think they have a smooth bow have never drawn a phoenix. There is a guy who will continue to service the bows should they actually need it. Google 5150 bows (I think) or PM Mikieday here on AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rjp511

*Monster bows*

Thanks for your help and welcome. This sight will certainly be appreciated. I shoot Oneidas quite a bit and the Monster Phoenix naturally got my attention. Is it a smooth draw like the Oneidas, but much quieter, similar or different? I'm really worried about buying a bow where the company is not in business, that doesn't seem to logical.


----------



## ats

rjp511 said:


> Thanks for your help and welcome. This sight will certainly be appreciated. I shoot Oneidas quite a bit and the Monster Phoenix naturally got my attention. Is it a smooth draw like the Oneidas, but much quieter, similar or different? I'm really worried about buying a bow where the company is not in business, that doesn't seem to logical.


I had one that sounded like freight train derailing. I heard that they did a little better job of silencing them with some upgraded limbs, but I never shot one of those.


----------



## rjp511

*Monster Phoenix*

Thanks, I got pretty good at tuning and quieting down Oneidas, guess I'll stay with what I know. Also shoot a Mathews DXT, now that's pretty quiet!! thanks again!!


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rjp511. Have fun here.


----------



## rjp511

Thanks for the welcomes, this sight should be fun, and alot of help, glad I found it.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Mikie Day

welcome to AT...

5150 bows / Gulfcoast archery have taken on the support for the monster bow line up (phoenix and dragon) they can get you any strings, cables or parts ... 

as for the loud phoenix we had a early run that used oneidas ESC carbon outboards (much louder then our wood ones which came later)

if you have any questions just hollar.


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------



## King

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

